# New Years Day otter (pics)



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I am currently trapping only one small location. I have some sets out for beaver...but also made some sets for muskrat and mink, where I saw opportunity.

About 5 days ago, I ventured a little beyond my set area, just snooping around to see if the grass was greener over there. I noticed a "crossover" trail that connected open water with a backwater marsh. No tracks or fresh sign on it, but there was some old otter droppings on the trail. They really were just small mounds of crushed shellfish remnants...but otter sign, nonetheless. It also looked like beaver would use this crossover...so I went and got a 330 and set the open water approach.

I checked the line this morning, New Years Day, while nursing a slight headache...but suddenly felt alot better when I found a nice, big male otter in this crossover set.

24-3/4 pounds, 50" tip-to-tip


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

Awesome! Tomorrow I am putting my house on the market and moving north. Impressive, as usual. Congrats, buddy!

-Smoknn


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Congratulations, I bet you did feel a lot better.
Like I mentioned somewhere, the grass is definitely greener up there .
I think OT mentioned how much work it is to put those up, I am sure you'll let us know. 

Congrats. 

Roman


----------



## adc_69_2000 (Jan 31, 2006)

glad to see ot let someone else get one of those :d great looking otter


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Way to start off the new year, congrats.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Too cool! Congrats Northcountry! The first thing my boys asked, "where do we have to go to catch one of them?" 

I think I may be in trouble.:lol:


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice catch NC. The otter looks more hung over than you. I bet you posted that just for me didn't youne_eye: Green for envy!!


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice otter!
Way to go!
I know O.T. would be proud of you!
Was that headache from not enough coffee this morning?:lol: :lol:


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Congrats Awesome catch!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Congrats you lucky dog you.... Im so jealous i used to not think they would be that cool to catch but now that i keep seeing all these pictures i want to catch one.. I think it would be pretty hard to sell my 1st otter catch though.

Congradulations again that is a nice looking otter.
-Hawk


----------



## lechwe (Mar 21, 2005)

That is an absolutely beautiful animal!!!!!!


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Congrats NC! Wheres the pics of the cross over?????? 

Thanks for the pics! Atleast I know what the look like if I ever catch one.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Great catch !!! Will he be added to the personal collection? Did you decide to keep the last big coyote you caught ?? If I ever find a target animal dumb enough to trip into one of my traps.......I think I'll have a hard time parting with it :lol: .


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

very cool,what a way to start the new year:lol: CONGRAT'S!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats Bill!!
That sure is one fine looking animal.
Great photos as well.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

target-panic said:


> Will he be added to the personal collection?


I already have an otter on the wall, though this one is a couple pounds heavier....and a few inches longer. With the fur market down on otters right now, not sure what I will do with this one. Their fur is one of my favorites and the leather is real heavy. I may sell to a taxidermist because this is a perfect specimen...BIG and not a blemish on it.

Alex, I'll try to take a pic of the crossover site the next time I am out there in daylight. With the holidays over with and my work starting up again...some of my future checks will have to be in the dark of morning. I didnt reset this location because I dont want to catch another otter.

Thanks for the comments, everyone. These truly are awesome animals and I am thankful for the gift. For those karma followers out there....I picked up a couple of beer cans back in the marsh, just a few minutes before I found this catch


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice catch NC and thank you for sharing the moment with all of us. 



Congratulations!!!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Congrats on the Otter. I am not sure who is having the worse day in the picture........you or the Otter. Take two to three advil and sleep it off  The Otter will need more than advil to cure his problem though!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Take two to three advil and sleep it off


I had a total of seven Advils today, buddy!  

Good to hear from you...hope your rat line is still going well


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice indeed. I have mentioned in other post that I don't have a ton of time to invest in trapping this year. I will next year though . I have some sign of otter in a location that I could use some help with next year. Congrats and, what a fine way to start the new year!


----------

